# F'Argo @ 6 Months



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Out of Rick's Vulcain x Tracy breeding.
Just thought I'd share a video of some bite work from the club last week.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5Q9lMDTGK4

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice work with your pup Alison :wink: It's difficult when watching to keep in mind he's only 6 months old. Great job!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You are doing well with him. Can't wait to see how you do trialing for three.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

WOW! You both look great. I wish I could get my leash handling skills better. I'm trying, but I always feel like such a cluster****, especially with the long line. lol
Thanks for sharing & keep up the good work.


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Nice Alison, keep up the good work!


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice work! Look like he was having a lot of fun as well.


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice looking dog Allison, seems to be very strong and confident for 6months and you are doing a nice job with him... Thanks for sharing the vid.
Toran


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
I'm really enjoying having this little guy around. He is so much fun to work with.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice pup! Confident and likes to work.
Question about the foundation for the grip. Why don't you hold him closer and on a collar in stead of a harness? Is this the usual way it is done for FR?
For NVBK we train this completely different. We hold them close and on a collar and we "place" him on the leg. Then we stay very close to him to make him dig deeper. Harnesses hardly ever are used. 
Is this the difference in technique between the 2 disciplines?


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Martine, 
In FR we judge the bite, only by the dogs ability to catch the decoy and NEVER let go until told to, regardles of what the decoys does. The decoy is constantly moving trying to make the dog miss and get the dog off the bite once he is on by different methods, that are controlled by the rules. Once a dog comes off the bite before the end of the exercise the decoy is supposed to increase his opposition to the dog. While we will spend time trying to develop full calm grips and teach the dog to push in if he gets the opportunity, Targeting and holding on become more important. here is one of my favorite videos of high level FR, and you will see what the Sport is supposed to look like when the top decoys go against the top dogs, This is what we are supposed to be training for.

Here is a video of Herve Jacopit in the 1999 Final to the Championat de France.
IMO Jacopit was one of the best ever, these are great videos, Herve was not fast, but he had power, timing, and presence, and he knew how to take an exercise apart and exploit the weaknesses of the training and the dog! 

http://www.dailymotion.com/user/jacopit/video/x92ug5_finale-ring-face-et-gaf-jacopit-le_sport

http://www.dailymotion.com/related/x92ug5/video/x9390m_le-puy-1999-part-2_sport


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Richard Rutt said:


> Martine,
> *In FR we judge the bite, only by the dogs ability to catch the decoy and NEVER let go until told to, regardles of what the decoys does.* The decoy is constantly moving trying to make the dog miss and get the dog off the bite once he is on by different methods, that are controlled by the rules. Once a dog comes off the bite before the end of the exercise the decoy is supposed to increase his opposition to the dog. While we will spend time trying to develop full calm grips and teach the dog to push in if he gets the opportunity, Targeting and holding on become more important. here is one of my favorite videos of high level FR, and you will see what the Sport is supposed to look like when the top decoys go against the top dogs, This is what we are supposed to be training for.
> 
> Here is a video of Herve Jacopit in the 1999 Final to the Championat de France.
> ...


Yes, I know that targeting is the most important for FR, but I was just wondering whether you also train on the quality of the grips. 
We train esquives too to give the dogs experience, although we don't need it in a trial and I was wondering if you guys do those things too for the grip. I know MR people over here train on the grips too, That's why I asked about FR.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Here is a video of Herve Jacopit in the 1999 Final to the Championat de France.
IMO Jacopit was one of the best ever, these are great videos, Herve was not fast, but he had power, timing, and presence, and he knew how to take an exercise apart and exploit the weaknesses of the training and the dog! 

That is who I want to trail against.

This is what cracks me up about dog sport here in the states. I heard that one of the decoys from the Nationals in on the poop list because he was "too hard" on the dogs. This kind of old woman thinking drives me shit house. I thought it was the first time that a decoy broke free from the USMRA giveaway clearinghouse and was going to put a wuppin on the three's. Then, he was replaced by the USMRA secretary, because as you know, the secretary has that power. LOL

I want to trial against Jacopit, if you watch he breaks them down in the first exercise. They just melt after that. If you trial against decoys that just give it to you, how good does that feel ? You might as well just buy the title from the title store and go home.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Richard Rutt said:


> Martine,
> Here is a video of Herve Jacopit in the 1999 Final to the Championat de France.
> IMO Jacopit was one of the best ever, these are great videos, Herve was not fast, but he had power, timing, and presence, and he knew how to take an exercise apart and exploit the weaknesses of the training and the dog!
> 
> ...


I love these videos. No matter how many times I watch them.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Just watched them again. How many people were able to chose the dog with the better character because this man showed the dogs for what they were ??

This is what a Championship should look like.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

That is the best decoy I've seen! Never seen those videos before!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice job with that pup!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

By the way, when is Fargo going to be ready for the Championships ?


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> By the way, when is Fargo going to be ready for the Championships ?


LOL. I think it will be a few years Jeff.
You and Rick will be there to cheer us on, no?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If there is any way that I can get there, I will be there to watch.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Cool. I'll let the little guy know that he already has a one-man fan club. 
We'll bring your pom-poms. \\/

Of course, you can come see him in WV next month too.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I live several hundred light years away from there.


----------

